# Rangliste Penn Rollen



## Kaka (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor kurzem eine Penn Atlantis 2000 für das leichte Spinnfischen gekauft. Bevorzuge eher robuste, nicht zu leichte Rollen. Auch für das leichte Spinnfischen. Leider war ich mit meiner neuen Rolle noch nicht am Wasser, im "Trockenen" überzeugt sie mich aber von der Bauweise usw. sehr. Macht für mich einen besseren Eindruck als meine bisherigen Rollen (Exage, Mitchell Blade Alu, Spro Black Arc). Ist aber natürlich auch etwas teurer. 

Rein interessehalber würde ich gerne mehr über die Penn Rollen erfahren. Es gibt ja viele Modelle: Fierce, Sargus, Battle, Spinfisher, Slammer, Atlantis, Conflict usw. Habe ich welche vergessen? In welcher Reihenfolge würdet ihr die Rollen einordnen? Welche fischt ihr? Wo liegen die Stärken / Schwächen? 

Habe das jetzt mal hier gepostet und nicht bei Günstig kaufen, da ich ja schon eine Rolle habe und mich nur gerne weiter informieren würde über die Rollen von Penn.


----------



## Schneidi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

ich fisch die spinfisher 9500 auf waller und die 2000er sargus an der leichten spinrute auf forelle und barsch. die spinfisher hat ja einen berüchtigten ruf fürs wallerangeln neben fin nor und die sargus hab ich mir zugelegt, weil die sehr robust ist (metallgehäuse) und im angebot war. dass sie nicht so leicht läuft stört mich nicht. mir ist beim gestrüpp und steinen am gewässer wichtig dass das teil auch mal einen sturz verkraftet.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Ich habe insgesamt 6 Slammer (jeweils 2 Stück von den folgenden Modellen):

360er --> schweres Hechtspinnen mit Ködern 50g+, Aal mit Pose in Ufernähe (und sehr sehr selten/wenn mal Bock/gerade Gelegenheit bei Zufallssichtung: Karpfen-Stalking anner Oberfläche). Standard je nach Einsatzzweck: 0,35er Stroft GTM oder 11,5-kg--Geflecht

460er --> mittleres Grundfischen/Posenfischen mit vergleichsweise weiteren Würfen und höheren Gewichten (Standard: 0,35er Stroft ABR)

560er --> schweres Hecht-Köfieren (auch mit Segelpose + dickem Geflecht); Standard für Grund/Pose/Pencil (normal bzw. ohne Segel): 0,40er Stroft ABR

Vorteile: 

Nahezu untötbare Rolle mit sehr hohem Überlebensfaktor. Geht einfach nur voran, fett Power. Sehr gute, kraftvolle und ruckfrei anlaufende Bremse. Wüst dicke, dreifach gelagerte Achse. Zuckelt dicke, druckvolle Kunstköder easy durchs Wasser bzw. null Angst vor Köfis 20cm+

Aller unnötige Firlefanz ist von vornherein weggelassen. Der aktuelle Preis --> gibt IMO grade kaum ne Metallrolle mit besserem PLV. Da gibts buchstäblich massig Material fürs Geld. Bereits ab Werk richtig goil mit dem blauen Penn-Meeresfett gefüllt (war zumindest bei allen meinen Slammers der Fall).

Nachteile: 

Schnurverlegung mit dünnen Schnüren nicht ganz optimal. Gewicht vergleichsweise hoch. Ersatzspulen ziemlich teuer. Keine ausgesprochene Weitwurfrolle aufgrund der recht tiefen Spule. Ziemlich fetter Rollenfuß --> passt nicht in alle Rollenhalter ("Testschrauben" vor Rutenkauf empfehlenswert).


Allerdings:

1. Wie man sieht: Ich verwende die Slammers fürs Gröbere bis sehr Grobe. Dünne Leinen da sowieso Fehlanzeige --> mit fetten Schnüren wickeln die sehr brauchbar (dafür sind sie ja auch gedacht).

2. Gewicht interessiert mich a) beim Ansitzen so gut wie gar nicht und b) sind die 365 g der 360er für mich beim schweren Hechtspinnen noch gut "stemmbar" (bin eh nicht grad ein Häddele). Da ist mir Stabilität DEUTLICH wichtiger als ein paar Gramm weniger.

3. Ich muss hier nicht bis zum Horizont werfen --> da reicht mir die Slammer-Wurfperformance völlig.

4. Die kompromisslose Konstruktion kommt meinem gleichsam kompromisslosen Gegenhalt-Stil sehr entgegen. Bei mir kriegt der Fisch nur kurz vor Rutenbruch Schnur. Da wird nicht spaßgedrillt, sondern so schnell und sicher wie möglich gekrant und dann gekeschert. Zudem, weil ich gerne in Hindernisnähe angele - da hat Spielzeug nix verloren.

5. Die von mir verwendeten Ruten haben mit dem Slammer-Rollenfuß keinerlei Probleme, passt einwandfrei.

6. Freilauf, einschaltbare Rücklaufsperre, 500000 Kugellager etc. brauche ich alles nicht. Was nicht dran ist, kann auch nicht kaputtgehen.

Für Feineres mit dünneren Schnüren/leichteren Montagen verwende ich eine Applause 3000 (Zandercombo, Schleie mit Pose) und eine Applause 2000 (Barschcombo, Köfi-Stippe). Die wickeln mit feinem Kram dann vergleichsweise schon besser.

Mit dieser Grob-Fein-Allgemeinverteilung bin ich persönlich allerbestens zufrieden. Habe nicht das Gefühl, rollenmäßig Anderweitiges/Teureres zu brauchen. Gehe bei jeder der genannten Rollen immer mit nem sehr guten Vertrauens- und Verlässlichkeitsgefühl ans Wasser. 

Das ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig - ich will in Ruhe (in meiner sehr begrenzten Freizeit) angeln und mich nicht über aufgebendes Murks-Material ärgern.


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hi, ich bin inzwischen absoluter Penn-Anhänger.

Habe neben 5 Slammers (260, 360, 460 2x 760 Liveliner), die 7000er Atlantis und seit kurzem noch eine 5500er Spinfisher V.

Der Rollenfuß der Slammer ist gar nicht so groß, selbst die 460er (und damit auch die 560er, da gleichen Korpus) passen noch in einen 18er Fuji DPS-Rollenhalter.

Stärken der Rollen sind ganz klar die geilen Bremsen (HT100-System) und die Stabilität, sowie das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, wenn man günstig kauft!
Nachteile? - Gute Frage??? Also bei den oben gennanten Rollen hat mich nichts vom Kauf abgehalten...

Grüße JK


----------



## Kaka (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Kannst noch ein bißchen mehr zur Atlantis sagen? Du hast zwar die 7000er, ich die 2000er, aber vom Aufbau sind sie ja gleich. 

Interessiert mich einfach weil ich sie wohl bis März nicht ans Wasser bekomme und sie fast jeden Tag einfach trockenkurble. Scheiß Angelsucht 

Freut mich, dass hier schon ein paar ihre Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Penn Modellen niederschreiben. Nur weiter so #6


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Fische das Teil seit ca. 2 Jahren auf der schweren Wallerspinrute. 
Macht auch zufriedenstellend ihren Job, wobei ich bei den günstigeren Rollen den "Mehrwert" über Preis höher ansiedeln würde. Insbesondere das Easy-maintenance-System ist meiner Meinung nach überflüssig und wenn Du die Rolle mal nicht nur nachschmieren willst eher ein Problem als eine Hilfe. Eine Slammer z.B., kannst Du relativ Idiotensicher fast mit verbunden Augen zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen und das in wenigen Minuten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Kaka (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Mit was schmiere ich denn am besten nach? Bin erst seit letztem Jahr Angler und habe das noch nie gemacht. Kann mir da jemand mit Link ein geeignetes Produkt nennen? 

Ich habe sie ja wie gesagt fürs leichte Spinnfischen. Da wird sie eh nicht so strapaziert. Wollte aber trotzdem was robustes. Hatte z.B auch die Stradic CI4 in der Hand, aber die war mir zu filigran und zu leicht für eine 2,40 m Rute.


----------



## siloaffe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Ich fische die 4000er Atlantis auf meier Zanderrute.  

Die Rolle ist top ich hab sie jetzt etwas über ein Jahr und sie lauft wie ein Uhrwerk, schnurverlegung, Bremse, alles top. 
Wenn man einen nachteil sucht konnte man den etwas rauhen lauf erwähnen. 
Das ist mMn aber vollkommen unbedeutend wenn man das P/L Verhältnis betrachtet.


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Penn selbst verkauft Rollenfett (blau), damit sind die Rollen auch von Werk aus gefettet. 

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Penn-Rollenfett-und-Rollenoel-Set_1149.html

Weiter gibt es noch quantum Hot Sauce Reel Grease (rot) und Cal´s Drag and Reel Grease (http://www.tackleking.de/pflegemittel/194-cal-s-universal-reel-drag-grease.html)

Habe von allen dreien bisher nur gutes gehört und die ersten beiden selber in Anwendung.

Wobei ich, zunächst mal die Rolle auf ein paar Betriebsstunden bringen würde als jetzt schon daran zu denken. Im ersten Gebrauchsjahr fette ich in aller Regel nicht nach. Manche Rollen über Jahre hinweg nicht.
Grüße JK


----------



## Kaka (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



jkc schrieb:


> Wobei ich, zunächst mal die Rolle auf ein par Betriebsstunden bringen würde als jetzt schon daran zu denken. Im ersten Gebrauchsjahr fette ich in aller Regel nicht nach. Manche Rollen über Jahre hinweg nicht.
> Grüße JK



Das ist klar. Wollte es nur wissen falls ich wirklich mal nachfetten muss. Danke! #6


----------



## Lorenz (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



jkc schrieb:


> Der Rollenfuß der Slammer ist gar nicht so groß, selbst ... passen noch in einen 18er Fuji DPS-Rollenhalter.



Ich hab noch keine Rolle gesehen die nicht in den Fuji DPS 18 passt. Bei Nachbauten wäre ich vorsichtig, da können selbst bei größeren noch Probleme auftreten.


----------



## JohannesF (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Ich besitze die Atlantis 2500 fürs mittelschwere Angeln und habe eine 360er Slammer auf der schweren Hechtspinnrute montiert. Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden, da mir bei der Robustheit der Pennrollen die paar Gramm mehr auch nichts ausmachen.
Die Atlantis gefällt mir am besten,  wobei das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Slammer in meinen Augen fast unschlagbar ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ragbar (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Meine Rangliste:

1. Atlantis 5000,
aber weniger weil sie technisch besser ist als die anderen meiner Penn's, sondern weil ich die Bauart möglichst große Spule+ möglichst kleiner Rollenkörper bevorzuge.
2. Battle 5000,
weil sie kraftvoll und (meine) leise bei hoher Übersetzung läuft.
3. Spinfisher V 4500+5500,
weil extremste Bremse, es haben zwar alle HT100, aber diese wirkt subjektiv am kräftigsten, kraftvoller Lauf und unschlagbares Preisleistungsverhältnis derzeit.:l


----------



## volkerm (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Habe gerade eine spinfisher 7500 erhalten. Die wirkt wertig, hat mechanisch nirgendwo Spiel- aber sauschwer. Dafür gedichtet, und zum Walzenlager noch eine Ratschen- Rücklaufsperre. Dadurch fiel die Entscheidung. Fürs grobe sicher eine gute Wahl- für leichte und mittlere Angelei wäre mir die Serie zu schwer.


----------



## Aronson1 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Fischt jemand bereits die Conflict?

Hatte sie in Duisburg auf der Messe in der Hand und komm mir ein wenig veralbert vor. Ist im Prinzip die Battle mit einem Kugellager mehr und im verkaufsfördernden Mattschwarz angepinselt. Die Battle schießt man aktuell für roundabout 100 €. Die Conflict geht aktuell für ca. 140 € über den Tisch. Gut, über Neueinführungspreise kann man streiten, der Preis wird sicher auch noch etwas fallen und am Ende kann jeder selber entscheiden ob`s ihm das Wert ist.

Zur Rolle selbst: Ist wie gesagt die Battle (bzw. Sargus mit HT-Bremse). Kurbelt sich einen minimalen Tick sanfter wie die Battle, ansonsten erkenne ich keinen Unterschied. 

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob die Rolle das ähnlich bescheidene Wickelbild der Sargus/Battle aufzubieten hat und ob es die gleichen Probleme hinsichtlich Schlaufenbildung bei relativ voller Spule gibt. Kann in der Beziehung praxisnahe über die Sargus 3000/4000 und Battle 4000 sprechen. Schnüre zwischen 7 und 11 kg (Hersteller Stroft/Stren/Daiwa) werfen Knoten bei voller Spule. Das lässt erst nach, wenn man die Rolle deutlich weniger bespult als einem lieb ist. Für mich mittlerweile ein NoGo. Obwohl Penn-Fan aufgrund der Robustheit der Rollen würde ich im Preissegment der Conflict da lieber zu ner Rarenium greifen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Die Conflict hat laut Hersteller  mehr Bremskraft als die Battle


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Seit Penn aufgekauft wurde, hat sich doch einiges an Geschäftsmodell und Qualität geändert in meinen Augen.

Noch zehren die vom früheren sehr guten Ruf - wie lange das so noch gutgehen wird, wird sich zeigen.

Die Politik in immer kürzeren Abständen neue Modelle auf den Markt zu werfen, die mangels Preiskontrolle dann schnell im Preis abrutschen und für Händler nicht mehr so attraktiv sind, hat schon anderen Probleme gemacht.

Und es müssen ja auch bei jedem Modell zumindest die Werkzeugkosten/Umstellungs/Marketingkosten etc. erstmal wieder reinkommen.

Die bei altbewährten Modellen ja schon lange bezahlt sind..

Ist ne spannende Sache, die auch ich mit Interesse verfolge...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



Aronson1 schrieb:


> Fischt jemand bereits die Conflict?
> 
> Hatte sie in Duisburg auf der Messe in der Hand und komm mir ein wenig veralbert vor. Ist im Prinzip die Battle mit einem Kugellager mehr und im verkaufsfördernden Mattschwarz angepinselt. Die Battle schießt man aktuell für roundabout 100 €. Die Conflict geht aktuell für ca. 140 € über den Tisch. Gut, über Neueinführungspreise kann man streiten, der Preis wird sicher auch noch etwas fallen und am Ende kann jeder selber entscheiden ob`s ihm das Wert ist.
> 
> ...


Endlich spricht mal jemand die Schnurverlegungsproblenatik von der Sargus und Co an!!! Ich dachte schon das ich der einzige wäre der das festgestellt hat.
Ich selber hatte mal ne 2000 er Sargus und mein Kumpel ne 3000er. Bei beiden Rollen war das Wickelbild mit Geflecht nicht fischbar!! Mit Mono sah es nicht viel besser aus, war aber zumindest fischbar!!
Wohingegen ich das Wickelbild der Slammer, welches im I-net ja gerne mal zerrissen wird, als mehr als akzeptabel finde! Zumindest habe ich bei meiner 260er und 460er absolut keine Probleme damit!!


----------



## Aronson1 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Wohingegen ich das Wickelbild der Slammer, welches im I-net ja gerne mal zerrissen wird, als mehr als akzeptabel finde! Zumindest habe ich bei meiner 260er und 460er absolut keine Probleme damit!!


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Bei meiner alten 260er Slammer (USA-Ausführung) habe ich auch keine Probleme. Das scheint ein Problem der gesamten Baureihe Sargus, Battle und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch Conflict zu sein. Ich lass die Finger davon, es sei denn jemand der die Conflict fischt überzeugt mich nach Praxistest vom Gegenteil |kopfkrat nein, auch dann nicht. Der Preis passt einfach nicht in die Welt ... der Preissprung von der Sargus zur Battle ist mit rund 40 € für die bessere HT 100 dicht an dreist, und jetzt nochmal 40 € mehr für ein Kugellager? Bessere Bremskraft? Ne HT 100 ist ne HT 100. Da scheinen den Marketingexperten die Superlative auszugehen. Und wieviel Bremskraft benötigen wir denn bitteschön um nen Meter+ zu besänftigen? Bin raus aus der Sargus/Battle/Conflict-Geschichte ... werde doch mal meine Markenbrille abnehmen und mich bei Ryobi und Konsorten umschauen .. da scheint das PL-Verhältnis noch zu passen was man so liest


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



Aronson1 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Bei meiner alten 260er Slammer (USA-Ausführung) habe ich auch keine Probleme. Das scheint ein Problem der gesamten Baureihe Sargus, Battle und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch Conflict zu sein. Ich lass die Finger davon, es sei denn jemand der die Conflict fischt überzeugt mich nach Praxistest vom Gegenteil |kopfkrat nein, auch dann nicht. Der Preis passt einfach nicht in die Welt ... der Preissprung von der Sargus zur Battle ist mit rund 40 € für die bessere HT 100 dicht an dreist, und jetzt nochmal 40 € mehr für ein Kugellager? Bessere Bremskraft? Ne HT 100 ist ne HT 100. Da scheinen den Marketingexperten die Superlative auszugehen. Und wieviel Bremskraft benötigen wir denn bitteschön um nen Meter+ zu besänftigen? Bin raus aus der Sargus/Battle/Conflict-Geschichte ... werde doch mal meine Markenbrille abnehmen und mich bei Ryobi und Konsorten umschauen .. da scheint das PL-Verhältnis noch zu passen was man so liest


Mit Ryobi und der Arc Familie macht man auf feden Fall nichts verkehrt! ! Zumindest mit den Excenter Baureihen nicht!! Penn ist für mich ausser der Slammer auch kein Thema mehr!!


----------



## Lorenz (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



> ...Der Preis passt einfach nicht in die Welt ... der Preissprung von der Sargus zur Battle ist mit rund 40 € für die bessere HT 100 dicht an dreist, und jetzt nochmal 40 € mehr für ein Kugellager? Bessere Bremskraft? Ne HT 100 ist ne HT 100. ...



Unabhängig von dem Posting eine kleine Erwähnung am Rande:
Eine solche Aussage würde ich nur tätigen wenn ich die mal aufgeschraubt oder auf die Explosionszeichnung/Teilenr. geguckt hätte. Ich kenn die Serie nicht und möchte keinem was unterstellen, aber in der Vergangenheit wurde doch das ein oder andere Mal übersehen, dass eine Rolle nicht nur eine neue Kurbel und eine andere Farbe bekam, sondern auch ein hochwertigeres Getriebe!


----------



## Purist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Die Battle, Fierce & Sargus haben ihren Ursprung nicht bei Penn, das ist eine inzwischen schon ziemlich alte Pflueger Rolle. 

Dass die Red Arc eine reine Spro Entwicklung ist, halte ich auch für Gerücht, schließlich gibt's und gab es die Rolle in fast identischer Ausführung von vielen anderen "Marken". |rolleyes

@Lorenz:
Schaue dir bei Penn die Explosionszeichnungen der Battle und Sargus an, die Battle hat zwar ein paar Änderungen, aber die meisten Ersatzteile für die Battle darfst du als  Sargusnummern ordern.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

@Aronson,



> ob die Rolle das ähnlich bescheidene Wickelbild der Sargus/Battle  aufzubieten hat und ob es die gleichen Probleme hinsichtlich  Schlaufenbildung bei relativ voller Spule gibt. Kann in der Beziehung  praxisnahe über die Sargus 3000/4000 und Battle 4000 sprechen. Schnüre  zwischen 7 und 11 kg (Hersteller Stroft/Stren/Daiwa) werfen Knoten bei  voller Spule. Das lässt erst nach, wenn man die Rolle deutlich weniger  bespult als einem lieb ist.


Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der 5500er Spinfisher V gemacht.
Zunächst habe ich deren Spule auch bis ca.1mm unter die Spulenkannte
befüllt mit ca.250m Daiwa 8 Braid 16,5 Kg.
Aber beim ersten Einsatz gab es bei spätestens jedem dritten Wurf Luftknoten, dass hörte erst auf als ca.30m wieder runter kamen!
Auch bei Rollen anderer Hersteller gehe ich so vor und spule immer zunächst bis knapp unter die Kante Schnur auf, zumeist muss dann etwas wieder runter, um auf die optimale Füllung zu kommen.
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, ein Bild aus dem Wallerforum zu "klauen", wo man die Füllstandshöhe gut erkennen kann, ebenso die Wicklung.
(Danke an jkc!)

Hier mal ein Shimano (Spheros 8000)Wickelbild mit normaler Füllhöhe:
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5484/11765332244_04e6f0984b_z.jpg

Und hier die Spule der 5500er Spinfisher V, wobei zu bemerken ist, dass Penn bei dieser Spule die Füllhöhe markiert und man die Markierung sogar gerade noch erkennen kann.
Bei mir habe ich dennoch etwas mehr drauf, so dass man diese Markierung nicht mehr sehen kann.

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5530/11765241793_0b114c428c_z.jpg

Allerdings bin ich mit dieser Rolle dennoch sehr zufrieden,auch die Wurfweiten stimmen.
Außerdem werden die Rollen inzwischen von der Domäne und Bode für 85€ vertickt, Ich würde dafür auch, die von Penn angepeilten, ca.140€ bezahlen!

Jürgen


----------



## Lorenz (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



Purist schrieb:


> @Lorenz:
> Schaue dir bei Penn die Explosionszeichnungen der Battle und Sargus an, die Battle hat zwar ein paar Änderungen, aber *die meisten* Ersatzteile für die Battle darfst du als  Sargusnummern ordern.


Wie gesagt: Mein Posting war ein allgemeiner Hinweis. 
In der Vergangenheit wurde schonmal übersehen, dass bei zwei bauähnlichen Rollen bei einer von beiden bestimmte Getriebeteile höherwertiger sind. z.B. Drive gear und Pinion gear wurden da mal fix 3-4 mal so teuer, laut E-Teileliste (also z.B. 35 statt 8,-). Hier im Forum stand dann, dass die teurere Wucher wäre weil sie nur eine "aufgehübschte" xy sei. Bei der genannten Serie kann das aber durchaus der Fall sein, das will ich nicht in Frage stellen.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab selber eine Slammer 360 und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Aber darum melde ich mich hier nicht zu Wort. 
Es geht mir um die hinkenden Vergleiche. 
Man kann eine robuste Penn nicht mit den technisch hochwertigen Spinnrollen anderer Firmen wie etwa Shimano vergleichen. 
Das ist, als wenn man ein Coupé mit einem Geländewagen vergleicht. 
Ganz andere Welten. 
Da muß man schon wissen, was man will. 
Zum Thema Schnur. 
Hab auf meiner Slammer PowerPro. 
Man darf nicht zu viel drauf haben, und die Schnur sollte mit Ködern wie Cranks, Blinkern und Spinnern eingefischt werden. Also Köder zum Durchkurbeln. Dann läuft das auch. 
Wenn man oft mit Twitchbaits, Jerks usw. fischt, sollte man gelegentlich einen Blick auf die Spule werfen, und ab und an wieder ein paar Würfe mit einem Leierköder machen. 
Für den aktuellen Preis kann man bei der Slammer nichts falsch machen, wenn so ein Jeep zum eigenen Stil paßt. 
Gibt genügend Boardies, die ein gutes Feedback gegeben haben, Idee sich gleich einen ganzen Fuhrpark angeschafft haben. 
Von aktuelleren Modellen würde ich prinzipiell abraten. Nicht nur bei Penn, sondern allgemein. Erfahrungswerte und Preisnachlässe abwarten und zuschlagen. 
Petri


----------



## feko (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Ich fische auf 2 leichten ruten 4000er penn Atlantis,und auf der mittelschweren/schweren Rute mittlerweile eine 5000er Atlantis.
Hab ich mir zugelegt,bevor sie ausverkauft ist.
Also,ich schwöre auf die Atlantis serie.
Bin schwerstens zufrieden mit den Rollen,und ich weiß,die werden noch lange lange halten.
Zum Welsfischen natürlich die ssm oder ssv.


----------



## Purist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Bei der genannten Serie kann das aber durchaus der Fall sein, das will ich nicht in Frage stellen.



Schau einmal hier:
http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/content/purefishing/407-BTL4000

Das ist die Teileliste der 4000er Battle, bei jedem Teil, das von der Sargus stammt steht ein SG in der Teilenummer, bei allen die nur in die Battle gehören ein BTL. Kuriosität dabei: Die Battle/Sargus hat in 3000er/4000er Größe den gleichen Maingear wie das jeweilige 2000er Modell. Schaut man sich die Abweichungen im Detail an (BTL zu SG), sind viele rein optischer Natur, die Battle hat eben kein silberfarbiges Schnurlaufröllchen..

Aber wie schon gesagt, die Rolle ist ein Purefishingallzweckprodukt, keine echte Penn, und taucht mit geringen Abweichungen (anderes Gehäusematerial etc.) ebenso von Pflueger, Mitchell oder Shakespeare im Markt auf.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

--- Man darf nicht zu viel drauf haben, und die Schnur sollte mit Ködern wie Cranks, Blinkern und Spinnern eingefischt werden. Also Köder zum Durchkurbeln. Dann läuft das auch. ---  


Das möchte ich bestätigen. Mit nicht allzu voller Spule und (idealerweise schweren) Leierködern funzt die Slammer perfekt.  Was sie nicht so mag: Zu volle Spulen in Verbindung mit leichten Ködern, die dann auch noch ruckartig eingeholt werden (so dass quasi immer nur lockere Schnur aufgenommen wird).  

Twitchen/WTD/etc. mit 15- oder 20-g-Wobblern/Sticks mag das Ding darum nicht sonderlich. Dafür ist es aber auch nicht gedacht - das ist eine Kranwinde, die entsprechende Herausforderungen braucht. 

Weil ich die 360er nur für Spinnköder ab ca. 50 g aufwärts einsetze und auf Hecht (bis auf einen großen Popper) aus "entspannten/entspannenden Traditionsgründen" ausschließlich Einzuleierndes verwende, passt das Teil für meine persönlichen Bedürfnisse optimal.  

Die zieht den 60-g-Effzett ohne Mucken wie ein Traktor durchs Wasser. Große Spinnerbaits, Bucktails und den 19-cm-Soft4Play ebenso. Beispielsweise jerke ich nicht - das ist mir da einfach zu stressig-fuchtelig. Rausfeuern und reinwinden ist da genau mein Ding.  Auch schweres Gummi kurble ich ausschließlich durch - das würde jiggenderweise im hiesigen Weichgrund nur übel feststecken.

Bei hohen Ködergewichten und dicken Leinen ist eine Spulenfüllung bis zum Anschlag IMO auch nicht sooo wichtig.  

--> Die Köder sind so schwer, dass da trotzdem beim Wurf noch ordentlich Leine runtergerissen wird. Mir reichen die Wurfweiten jedenfalls dicke.

Wenn man sie gezielt für bestimmte Zwecke einsetzt, ist die Slammer IMO eine Top-Rolle, die konstruktionsbedingt bestens mit schweren Ködern klarkommt. Klappern und Verwinden Fehlanzeige. So wies sein soll. Man muss nur ihre Eigenheiten kennen und entsprechend damit umzugehen wissen, dann funzt das einwandfrei.

Für alles Leichtere hab ich wie gesagt jeweils ne Ryobi Applause 3000 und 2000. Mit deren Schnurverlegung (die finde ich für ne Excenter-Rolle sehr gut) sind z. B. auch leichtere WTD-Topwater-Baits kein Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Um die Threadfrage "Rangliste Penn Rollen" mal wenigstens zum Teil an einer Stelle eindeutig zu beantworten:
Technisch-modern und sophisticated feinstgebaut gesehen, im Vergleich zu Shimanski und so, kommt an erster Stelle die 
*Penn Affinity* AF 1000 -- 4000 (Mod.2010), und dann erstmal lange Zeit nichts, und dann die Slammer, Spinfisher, Sargus und so ...

Sagt nix? Zauber in Penn.
http://static.geizkragen.de/product-733402-1-3/penn-reels-affinity-af-1000.jpg

Wobei das nicht für die Robustheit gilt, klar.


----------



## Aronson1 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hier http://www.ultimateangling.co.za/index.php?topic=14423.0 mal ein Review zur neuen Conflict.

Ist ein `Upgrade` zur Battle. Das Problem der Schnurverlegung (und damit verbunden Rollenbefüllung/Schlaufenbildung) wird aufgrund der Baugleichheit vorhanden sein.

Ob die weiteren Verbesserungen den Preissprung wert sind kann jeder selber entscheiden ..


----------



## kati48268 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Es freut mich zu lesen, dass ich doch nicht zu dumm zum Werfen bin; hab seit kurzem meine erste Slammer 260 und war entsetzt über die Perücken, die beim rausfeuern der Mono(!) entstanden. Schnur hatte ich natürlich wie immer bis dicht unter den Rand befüllt.

Bei beiden Sargus-Modellen, die ich auch habe, war das jedoch nie ein Problem.

Welche noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde -und vermutlich einen Shitstorm heraufbeschwört- : die Captiva, die ungeliebte Penn, die sowieso keine ist.
Muss sagen, dass ich selten eine Rolle (4000, Baugruppe II) in der Preisklasse hatte (war zum Schluss ja saugünstig zu kriegen, knapp unter 40 Tacken), mit der ich so zufrieden bin.


----------



## Purist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



Aronson1 schrieb:


> Ist ein `Upgrade` zur Battle. Das Problem der Schnurverlegung (und damit verbunden Rollenbefüllung/Schlaufenbildung) wird aufgrund der Baugleichheit vorhanden sein.



Ein paar Änderungen sind drin, aber die basiert in der Tat auf Sargus/Battle bzw. dem (angeblichen) teurerem Ursprung von Pflueger (z.B. Supreme MG). 




kati48268 schrieb:


> Es freut mich zu lesen, dass ich doch nicht zu  dumm zum Werfen bin; hab seit kurzem meine erste Slammer 260 und war  entsetzt über die Perücken, die beim rausfeuern der Mono(!) entstanden.  Schnur hatte ich natürlich wie immer bis dicht unter den Rand befüllt.



0,5mm Anstand (zur abgeschrägten Kante) habe ich auf meiner 260er, bei relativ steifer ca. 0,32 Mono hatte ich damit vergangenes Jahr nur die "übliche" Perrückenbildung durch leichte Köder (maximal 5gr) gegen den Wind und Spinnerdrall. 
Sollte man das der Rolle zurechnen, oder der Fehlinterpretation des jeweiligen Anglers, der mit der relativ breiten und wulstigen runden Abwurfkante (beim Aufspulen!) nicht klar kommt? |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hi Leute,

was das Perrücken bilden angeht, stimme ich Euch zu, so weniger Schnur auf der Rolle, um so schwieriger wird es Perrücken zu werfen. 
Allerdings habe ich damit keine (größeren) Probleme (als mit Shimano auch).
Habe die letzten Jahren mit meiner 360er und 15lbs Power Pro ganz sicher, deutlich weniger Perücken geworfen, als ein parallel fischender Kollege mit Shimano Technium und High-End Schnüren wie Stroft, Asari, oder Daiwa 8 Braid.
Und das, obwohl ich eher ein Freund der übervollen Spule bin.

Übrigens sehe ich die Entwicklung, dass die Herrsteller versuchen, dem Kunden das abzugewöhnen seine Spulen bis press an die Abwurfkannte zu füllen. Siehe Penn SSV und ich glaube da von Shimano was ähnliches zu kennen.


Was ich hin und wieder bei mir beobachte ist, ein Anwendungsfehler beim Bügelumschlag, Bzw. der ersten Kurbelumdrehung lege ich gleich eine schöne Schlaufe in die Schnur, die dann schön unter den drüber gewickelten Schnurlagen herausschaut. Das mag die Slammer gar nicht und in 9 von 10 Fällen reißt der nächste Wurf dann eine Perrücke - wie gesagt, betrachte ich allerdings als Anwenderfehler...

Bezüglich der Rangliste sehe ich die Slammer für mich ganz oben, bestes Preis-Lebenserwartungsverhältnis -ever?

Was mir weiter gefällt sind die langen Produktlaufzeiten, das ist für mich ein Indiz für Qualität. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange die Slammer jetzt auf dem Markt ist, bin mir aber sicher dass Shimano und co. in der gleichen Zeit viiiiieeeele "neuauflagen" gebracht haben - ich sehe da das Konzept dahinter, Langzeiterfahrungen aus dem Weg zu gehen...
Leider sehe ich aber auch die Tendenz bei Penn, die Laufzeiten auf marktübliches Niveau anzugleichen. 

Grüße JK

Edit: Ohne die Battle und Conflict zu kennen, sehe ich in der Review aber fast nichts, was mich davon abhalten würde die Rolle zu fischen, Getriebe sieht doch richtig gut aus?! Wobei ich mich frage, ob ich die unendliche Rücklaufsperre so haben möchte (Federn und Käfig aus Kunststoff)


----------



## Purist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



jkc schrieb:


> Was ich hin und wieder bei mir beobachte ist, ein Anwendungsfehler beim Bügelumschlag, Bzw. der ersten Kurbelumdrehung lege ich gleich eine schöne Schlaufe in die Schnur, die dann schön unter den drüber gewickelten Schnurlagen herausschaut. Das mag die Slammer gar nicht und in 9 von 10 Fällen reißt der nächste Wurf dann eine Perrücke - wie gesagt, betrachte ich allerdings als Anwenderfehler...



Ich habe desöfteren das Problem, dass sich die Schnur, Bügel klappe ich i.d.R. von Hand um, über das Schnurlaufröllchen hinaus am oberen Bügelarm hinter dem Schnurlaufröllchen verfängt. Kurbeln ist dann quasi unmöglich, ohne die Schnur zu sprengen, bleibt nur das freitüddeln: etwas Schnur per Hand heranholen und die Schlaufe beseitigen. Meinst du das gleiche? Einen Schnurbruch hatte ich dadurch noch nicht.


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hi, 

nein das von mir beschriebene hat nichts mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen / Büglearm zu tun. 
Die Bügelarme sind bei mir überwiegend verwicklungsfrei, wobei ich bei der 260er schon paar mal den Fall hatte, das die Schnur hinter das Schnurlaufröllchen gerutscht ist, als sich das Schnurlaufröllchen mit Eis zugesetzt hatte.

Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Die Sargus, Battle, Fierce und auch Spinfisher V und Slammer sind vom Spulendesign amerikanischer Geschmack. D.h. in Bezug zur Rollengröße sind die Spulendurchmesser ziemlich klein, dabei ist die Spulenhöhe relativ lang.
So konzipierte Rollen sind für höhere Schnurdurchmesser, geringere Spulenfüllhöhen und höhere Ködergewichte gedacht. 
Wenn ich bspw. bei Gegenwind auf dem Atlantik in V.m. feinerer Schnur und Ködergewichten bis 15gr max unterwegs bin, kommt immer eine meiner 3500 oder 4000er Daiwas an die Rute.
Und zwar nur aufgrund des Spulendurchmessers, der mit diesen Konditionen besser zurecht kommt,dabei sind das keine High-end-Rollen, sondern ganz einfache EXeller. Ist jedoch schweres Wurf- oder Vertikalangeln mit Ködern bzw. Jigköpfen ab 30,40gr + bis 120gr angesagt, gebe ich meinen Penn's den Vorzug, die dann wieder mit ihrem Kranwinden-Getriebe für die Anforderung besser geeignet sind als die Daiwa's.
Als Shimano noch kleinere Spulendm. in den oberen Modellreihen hatte als heute(meine TW Power 4000 von Bj.2000 hat gerade 43 cm) hatte ich das Problem mit dem Schnursalat häufiger, obwohl das hochwertigste Rollen sind.

M.M nach liegt die Neigung zu Störungen ganz klar am kleinen Spulendurchmesser und der langen Spulenhöhe.Das taugt vor allem für schwere Köder. Auch würde ich nie so kleine Modelle der Penn's wie die 2000 oder 3000er nehmen aufgrund des Mini-Durchmessers.
Auch andere Rollen sind so konzipiert, z.b. Fin-Nor-Sportfisher. 
Auch die setze ich nur mit 20gr +Ködergewichten ein wie meine Penn's (außer Atlantis, die eine ähnlich hohen Spulen dm wie meine Daiwa's hat).Zusätzlich kommen keine Leinen unter 0,15mm auf die Rollen. Daher bin ich auch mit allen meinen Penn's bestens zufrieden und kann nicht über Probleme klagen.
Allerdings besitze ich auch nur Modelle der 5000er Baureihen, ausgenommen meine Spinfisher V 4500. 
Ganz wichtig ist auch noch, ob die Schnur über die Rolle aufgefüllt wurde oder im Laden. Ich wickle meine Schnüre ausschließlich selbst über die Rolle auf die Spule.
Auch muß die Schnur genug Zeit gehabt haben, auf der Rolle zu liegen, bevor es zum angeln geht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



> Was ich hin und wieder bei mir beobachte ist, ein Anwendungsfehler beim  Bügelumschlag, Bzw. der ersten Kurbelumdrehung lege ich gleich eine  schöne Schlaufe in die Schnur, die dann schön unter den drüber  gewickelten Schnurlagen herausschaut.


Japp, kenn ich. Da hilft es, die Schnur kurz vor dem Köderaufschlag durch leichtes Bremsen mit dem Finger zu strecken, um den Schnurbogen zu minimieren. Ansonsten wird erst mal ein Schwung lockere Schnur aufgenommen, der sich dann in einer Schlaufe manifestiert.

Wenn mans ganz extrem "straffend" will, vor dem Kurbelbeginn noch zusätzlich kurz die Schnur von Hand nach vorne ziehen. Dann geht garantiert nix mehr schief.

Ansonsten hab ich wie gesagt die Erfahrungen von Ragbar gemacht: Nicht zu sehr füllen, dicke Schnüre, schwere Köder. Dann passt das bei der Slammer super.



> Ganz wichtig ist auch noch, ob die Schnur über die Rolle aufgefüllt wurde oder im Laden. Ich wickle meine Schnüre ausschließlich selbst über die Rolle auf die Spule.
> Auch muß die Schnur genug Zeit gehabt haben, auf der Rolle zu liegen, bevor es zum angeln geht.


Sehr wichtig! Kann ich genauso bestätigen. Der absolute Overkill (nicht unbedingt nur bei Penn-Rollen) ist Geschäfts-Aufspul bis zum Anschlag, unmittelbar darauf ans Wasser und nen Gewaltwurf machen. Da besteht dann quasi "Wurstelgarantie".

Selbst durch Kurbeln aufspulen und ne Runde "setzen" lassen, dann rockt das problemlos.

Wichtig ist das auch bei dicken, steifen Monos. Ich verwende auf der Slammer 560 die 0,40er Stroft ABR. Das ist erstmal ne recht zähe Leine.

Wenn man sie aber a) vorher schön nen Tag lang wässert, b) sauber selbst durch Kurbeln aufspult (auch da nicht bis zum Anschlag), sie c) ne Runde = etwa 2 bis 3 Tage ruhen lässt und d) bei Bedarf zum Schluss nochmal auf ner nassen Wiese auslegt und mit nem schweren Blei (80-100 g) einkurbelt, mucken weder 560er Slammer noch 40er ABR, sondern arbeiten wunderbar zusammen. Und machen dann auch Gewaltwürfe problemlos mit. Einmal richtig gemacht --> auf sehr lange Dauer Ruhe und Verlässlichkeit. Ein ultra robustes Gespann für derbe Einsatzzwecke.

Braucht eben nur ne gewisse "Eingewöhnungszeit" - nix für Hektiker oder Ungeduldige.


----------



## emre (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Icvh habe die 8500er Spinning V & 360 Slammer von Penn.
Zum Spinnern die kleine und ob Boot , Boje , Segelpose etc. die Spinning V 
denke ich , sollte das eine gute Wahl sein !?
Benutzt jemand von euch diese Rollen auf Waller ?
LG#h


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hi, fische mit der 460er geziehlt auf Wels, die 360er habe ich an der Hechtrute, ist mir zu klein, zu leicht und vermutlich zu schwach zum gezielten Wallern.

All die Beifangwaller die sich in den Jahren daran verirrt haben (bis max. 1.60m), haben der Rolle aber nichts anhaben können.
5500er Spinnfisher V habe ich zum gezielten Wallerspinfischen daheim aber noch nicht genutzt.

Grüße JK


----------



## emre (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Was ich bei den kleineren Modellen von Slammer u. Spinning anzumerken habe ist , dasss man beim kurbeln , twitchen , jerken, jiggen immer auf eine gestrafft eingekurbelte Schnur achten sollte. 
d.h. nicht in den schlaffen Schnurbogen nach dem Auswerfen oder Absinkphasen locker einkurbeln. Immer mit Zeigefinger leicht Spannung halten. Zumindest ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das hier Tüddel&Perückengefahr besteht !
Aber als Anfänger möchte ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen da es auch (nur) an meiner Technik könnte....
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, Meinungen ?#h


----------



## ragbar (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*



emre schrieb:


> Was ich bei den kleineren Modellen von Slammer u. Spinning anzumerken habe ist , dasss man beim kurbeln , twitchen , jerken, jiggen immer auf eine gestrafft eingekurbelte Schnur achten sollte.
> d.h. nicht in den schlaffen Schnurbogen nach dem Auswerfen oder Absinkphasen locker einkurbeln. Immer mit Zeigefinger leicht Spannung halten. Zumindest ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das hier Tüddel&Perückengefahr besteht !
> Aber als Anfänger möchte ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen da es auch (nur) an meiner Technik könnte....
> Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, Meinungen ?#h


 
Nö, Nö, Anfänger hin oder her, genau so sieht's aus und liegt nicht an falscher Technik.


----------



## Dakarangus (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Ich stehe mittlerweile total auf Penn, habe 5 Slammer und eine Multirolle.

Fische die Slammer mit 20er mono auf Forelle bis hin zu 45er mono auf KArpfen, mit nicht zu dünnem geflecht auf Hecht und zum Meeresangeln in Norwegen zum Light tackle und mittleren pilken bis 300g.

Die Rollen werde ich noch an meine Enkel vererben...

Wer technisch sensibel ist und mit dünnen Schnüren angelt wird damit jedoch nicht glücklich.

Ich gebe zu, das ich zum ganz leichten Spinnfischen auch eine Shimano Twinpower fische, die wickelt eben absolut perfekt, das geht nicht besser.

Das ist jedoch eine über 10 jahre alte Shimano, die werden heute so nicht mehr gebaut.


----------



## Aronson1 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Moin!

So, mal ein Review zur Conflict. Ein Angelkollege hat es gewagt eine 4000er zu ordern. Erster Eindruck war ok, trockenkurbeln ohne Schnur auch vielversprechend im waagerechten Zustand an der Rute. Trockenkurbeln an der Rute ohne Schnur im nach unten geneigten Zustand war nicht ok. Ein Klacken am obersten Hubpunkt. Kein Klick sondern ein Klacken welches sich auch spürbar auf die Rute übertrug. Reklamation wurde vom Shop unproblematisch anerkannt. Es gab eine neue Rolle. Jetzt wird es lustig. Neue Rolle trockengekurbelt ok in allen Positionen, mit Schnur befüllt und Schonzeitende abgewartet. Wir standen 10 Meter auseinander bei seinem ersten Wurf und ich konnte seine Miene beim einkurbeln beobachten. Der zweite Wurf, der dritte und dann platzte es aus ihm heraus. Wenn ich `s wörtlich wiedergebe werde ich hier gesperrt :q Man war der sauer! Sobald Zug auf die Rolle kam, fing das Teil an zu klappern bzw. knattern. Nach seiner Schilderung hab ich`s selbst probiert und erstmal auf das Schnurlaufröllchen getippt. Die Lager sollten ja eigentlich nach einem hängerfreien Stint eines 30gr. Wobblers einwandfrei sein. Aber auch nach Kontrolle aller Schrauben auf Festigkeit blieb dieses Verhalten. Der Kollege hat gestern erneut beim Shop reklamiert, bislang ohne Antwort. Parallel dazu hat er die Rolle bei einem anderen Shop bestellt. Er meint vielleicht gibt es eine schlechte Produktionscharge die sein Shop bekommen hat. Ich meine ... besser den Mund zu halten, sonst gibt es noch nen Anschiss der Penn-Merketingabteilung wegen Rufmordes. Werde hier mal weiter berichten sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Würde mich aber interessieren, ob jemand ebenfalls eine Conflict, bestenfalls eben eine 4000er sein Eigen nennt und mal berichten kann.


----------



## Felipe95 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hi,

 ich fisch beim Spinnfischen auch fast nur noch mit Penn Rollen. Nur im UL- und im Baitcaster-Bereich nicht.

 Ich habe da die 3000er Sargus schon etliche Jahre im Einsatz zum mittlerem Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander.
 Dann die 360er Slammer zum leichten pilken in Norwegen (bis 200g) und die 4000er Battle zum mittleren bis schweren Spinnfischen auf Zander,Hecht und (wenns passiert) Wels in der Elbe.
 Faktor No.1 ist natürlich die Robustheit aber auch die klassische, schlichte und massive Optik spricht mich sehr an.
 Andererseits mag ich auch die recht hohen Übersetzungen bei Sargus und Battle und vor allem auch bei allen Rollen die sauber arbeitenden Bremsen.

 Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis mit das beste was der Rollenmarkt zu bieten hat (mMn) !

 Grüße Felix


----------



## Mateo (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

Hi, 

ich würde gern den Thread wieder aktivieren. Ich interessiere mich für eine Conflict 3000/4000. Fischt die jemand ? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## jkc (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rangliste Penn Rollen*

2500er Conflict habe ich im Einsatz, ca. halbes Jahr gefischt.
Kurbelwiederstand im vergleich zur ebenfalls 6er-übersetzten Stradic FD vielfach angenehmer.
Rolle läuft metallisch satt, Laufruhe hat sich mit Benutzung etwas verbessert. Schwachpunkt ist für mich das nicht kugelgelagerte Schnurlaufröllchen. Aus der Packung heraus ging da schon viel Laufruhe dran verloren. Hab es dann vom blauen Fett befreit und geölt, Perfomance war dann besser, muss aber öfters wiederholt werden denke ich.
Ist aber meine "schlechteste" Penn meiner Meinung nach, Köder mit Einholwiderstand, machen sich schon hörbar bemerkbar an der Rolle, gut 2500er und 6er Übersetzung fische ich sonst auch nicht.
Edit: Katalog-/Shopangaben zur Übersetzung der 2500er mit 5,2:1 sind falsch. Ist 6,2:1 Übersetzt.

Grüße JK


----------

